# Modified bench dog



## jkid (Jun 14, 2015)

I am looking for help in finding a type of hold fast I saw on LJ but can't find or know the actual name of. Best way to describe it is a bench dog with an offset circle mounted on the top. They are used in pairs to wedge a board between them for planing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=bench+dog+cam+wedge&sa.x=13&sa.y=10

HTH






http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/30092


----------



## jkid (Jun 14, 2015)

waho6o9 - Thank You, just what I was looking for


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome jkid!

Fibonacci is the curve if that helps


----------

